# Bekomme kein Digitales Signal trotz CI+ Modul ?



## snapstar123 (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,  ich bräuchte dringent eure Hilfe.
Es geht um denn Samsung UE46ES6300 und das CI+ Modul von Kabel Deutschland.

Hab alle Einstellungen vorgenommen aber bekomme kein Digitales Signal, hab bei KD angerufen das Signal kommt bei mir an.
Hab jetzt gemerkt das im Menü eine Funktion nicht anwählbar ist und das sind die Einstellungen vom CI-Slot, also erkennt der Fernesher nicht das Modul.

Wollte noch ein Firmewareupdate machen bloss erkennt er die Firmware auch jedes mal nicht, der Stick ist richtig formatiert und wird auch erkannt.
Hab bei Google nicht wirklich viel in Erfahrung bringen können auser das manche Module nicht kompatible sind.
Werde auch mal Samsung kontaktieren an was es liegen könnte.
Hat von euch jemand erfahrung mit ähnlichen Modellen und Kabel Deutschland gemacht.
Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2012)

Im Modul ist aber auch eine Smartcard drin, oder? Und Dein Abo läuft auch schon, oder gilt das vlt. erst ab Januar? 

Das Modul hast du auch von KabelD bekommen, oder hast Du Dir selber eines besorgt? 
Und steckt das Modul wirklich richtig drin? Am Ende muss man es noch ein Stück "ruckartig" reinschieben, damit die Pins und die Buchse ineinandergreifen.

Und hast Du mal ohne Modul nen Sendersuchlauf gemacht? Bei meinem Samsung LE40C650: Menü, TV-Empfang und nach unten zu "autom. Senderspeicherung", dort dann "Antennentyp: Kabel, nach rechts und dort ebenfalls Kabel (nicht terrestrisch)", dann zurück und bei Sendertyp "Digital" oder auch "analog und digital".

Du müsstest auch ohne Modul dann alle Sender finden, und die öfftl. rechtlichen sollten auch sichtbar sein. Die anderen Sender sind dann erst mit dem Modul freigeschaltet. Ach so: es kann eine Weile dauern, bis das Modul erkannt wird. Ich hoffe, Du hast nicht nach nur 10 Sek aufgegeben


----------



## robbe (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab den gleichen Fernseher und auch Kabel Deutschland, funktioniert einwandfrei. Würde dir auch empfehlen, nochmal ein bisschen mit dem Modul rum zu probieren. 

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hat das teil bei mir Anfangs auch nich richtig reingepasst (bzw. Hab ich mich zu dumm angestellt). Und als ichs dann drin hatte, hats auch noch mal ne Weile gedauert, bis es erkannt wurde.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe, hab das Problem beheben können dank KD.

Ist schon komisch das, dass Modul extra kerben auf beiden Seiten hat das man es nicht verkehrt einstecken kann aber die Dame von KD sagte ich solle es mal anders rum probieren und es ging .

Für was gibt es dann extra Kerben damit man das Modul nicht falsch einstecken kann, wenn das bei einer CPU währe, ach ja bei dem Modell stimmt der Pfeil nicht einfach anders herum in denn Sockel einbauen mal schauen obs geht .

Hab echt an alles gedacht aber das Modul verkehrt ein zu stecken da bin ich selber dann nicht mehr drauf gekommen, na ja jetzt läufts ja perfekt ohne Probleme und ein sehr schönes Bild .

Danke euch schon mal für die Hilfe und Antworten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2012)

Wie hast Du das Modul denn trotz der Kerben falsch reinbekommen? Oder sind die Kerben erst "weiter innen" im Schacht, so dass Das Modul zB zu 70% reinpasste und das dann "okay" aussah? ^^


----------

